# Edward Artemiev – Solaris, The Mirror, Stalker (Music from Motion Pictures)



## Morimur

Not a fan of most film music. It usually doesn't stand on it's own and I suppose it isn't meant to. Edward Artemiev's work for the Tarkovsky films; Solaris, The Mirror, and Stalker are obvious exceptions. Listen: http://cinearchive.org/post/65812338091/edward-artemiev-solaris-the-mirror-stalker

View attachment 35192


----------



## Antiquarian

Listened.
My favorite of them is They Go Long from Stalker. Very ambient. I can't help but compare it with Robert Rich and B.Lustmord's Stalker, a tribute composition saluting Tarkovsky's film. Both are creepy and atmospheric.


----------



## ptr

Fan of Tarkovsky's films, think that Artimiev's music is an integral part (Stalker may well be my all time favourite film). Have heard a few Artimiev works outside of the Film Music but (EAM and Vocal), but never felt that they had any real lift without the visual component!

/ptr


----------



## norman bates

The Ans Synthetizer was (is!) such an incredible instrument, and in my view it represented a revolution as those made by Schoenberg or Varese/Russolo.
I have some Artemiev's tracks on a album that collects experiments with the Ans made by various composers, Schnittke, Gubaidulina, Artemiev, Oleg Buloshkin, Denisov. Alien music that sounds truly ahead of its time. I agree with that comparison with that album of Lustmord and Rich, it reminds a lot of that kind of dark ambient.


----------



## sharik

he also wrote the music for a movie _A Train Crashed (1982 Mosfilm)_


----------



## Blancrocher

As an aside, it's worth remarking how many tributes there have been to Tarkovsky from major classical composers--Nono, Takemitsu, etc. The following brief essay talks about how Tarkovsky's soundtracks and their influence:

http://www.nytimes.com/1997/03/09/arts/a-composer-for-the-eye-inspired-music-for-the-ear.html

http://www.amazon.com/Wien-Modern-II-Hommage-Tarkovsky/dp/B0000012V5

*p.s.* Missed Norman Bates' post, which covers the same ground.


----------



## Jobis

Some of the most expressive synthesized music I've ever heard. Very evocative. A real master at his art.


----------

